# AMD 'v' My Ford Focus



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Wednesday saw me trundle down to AMD Essex to see Ben & let them loose on my little 1.8tdci Focus.

Whilst waiting I wondered over for a nice fry up at the local cafe, then over to Lakeside for a peeky in the shops (couple of gifts bought for my kids) then back in time to watch the final run of the car.










Got some nice power gains & they should increase a little more once the cars been run sometime, and the settings sort themselves out. The car certainly feels very different to drive, it's punchy throughout the acceleration without having a nasty dead spot at low revs & it delivers the power so well it really is a joy to drive & I cannot recommend a remap enough!!!

The power...









How the power was & is now delivered...









Over the next week or so I will be monitoring the MPG because it should improve, and I will try to beat my personal best of getting 650 miles from a single tank.

Thanks Ben & AMD... :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice increase in torque


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

How did you like watching the RR runs? I couldn't stand it when I watched mine being done. I'd be a little disappointed with 15bhp and 35lb/ft2 though if I'm honest.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

bigmc said:


> How did you like watching the RR runs? I couldn't stand it when I watched mine being done. I'd be a little disappointed with 15bhp and 35lb/ft2 though if I'm honest.


For the 1.8 that's about normal, its a very old engine and can't safely take a lot more.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Glad you are pleased with it mate. :thumb: I recon you will make it past the 650 mark!



bigmc said:


> How did you like watching the RR runs? I couldn't stand it when I watched mine being done. I'd be a little disappointed with 15bhp and 35lb/ft2 though if I'm honest.


Shouldn't get so hung up on peak figures  Through most of the mid range it has gained about 20bhp, plus the torque gain is over 40lbft which is what is most important on a Tdi. Once it has adapted it will have more bhp and torque too. These are good gains for this engine.

The Ford TDCi engines don't get as good gains as the VAG and BMW TDi engines unfortunately. Yes we could get more out of a car like this but we don't want to affect reliability and ring the neck of the tiny turbo they have.

If you want to go figure chasing in a diesel get a TDV8 Ranger Rover, we get over 140 lbft of torque out of them :doublesho :lol: BEAST!


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Could you make a 1.1 Saxo more torquey?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

adf27 said:


> Could you make a 1.1 Saxo more torquey?


Bigmc, would be hugely dissapointed with gains on a 1.1 engine!!!! :lol: :thumb: (just jesting/bit of banter  )

We can make it a little more lively, better throttle response and give it abit more get up and go but due to it being a small capacity engine and naturally aspirated it won't get huge fiugre gains. On something like this you would be looking at about 4bhp/4-6 lbft of torque. It will help but don't expect a huge change. :thumb:


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

Can you do anything with a lexus is220d? Only asking as I have been told there's not anything to be done with them.


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

minimadgriff said:


> Bigmc, would be hugely dissapointed with gains on a 1.1 engine!!!! :lol: :thumb: (just jesting/bit of banter  )
> 
> We can make it a little more lively, better throttle response and give it abit more get up and go but due to it being a small capacity engine and naturally aspirated it won't get huge fiugre gains. On something like this you would be looking at about 4bhp/4-6 lbft of torque. It will help but don't expect a huge change. :thumb:


What work have you done on mustangs
Could do with a custom remap on my Roushcharged mustang

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Mattey h said:


> Can you do anything with a lexus is220d? Only asking as I have been told there's not anything to be done with them.





DrDax said:


> What work have you done on mustangs
> Could do with a custom remap on my Roushcharged mustang
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk 2


Unfortunately we can't help with either of these cars. Japanese cars and American cars are not something we specialise in, so we cannot remap all of the models, just some of them. Our hardware doesn't communicate with all the ECU types that are used on Jap/American cars.

For the Mustang, Evolve/Mountune would be best. For the Lexus I am not aware of anyone who can do these.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Oooh, can you make my S8 faster!??!!?!? (4.2 V8 FSI D2 model)

:driver:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

What about my Lupo GTI? :lol:
I was also looking at a set of Tarox 6 pot's..
Aftermarket exhaust too what do you recommend?

Sorry for the high jack pal x


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Can I get commission for all this work?!?

Cuey, I would love to see the S8 on the rolling road!

My Focus made it rather smoggy


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

This thread has reminded me , I have there and get my springs sorted


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Oooh, can you make my S8 faster!??!!?!? (4.2 V8 FSI D2 model)
> 
> :driver:


We certainly can :thumb:

The remap even though it is "only" 20-25bhp does actually make quite a noticeable difference on this engine. Considering this is a non turbo engine, these are very good gains. What you will find is that the cars is much more responsive low down as well as having alot more get up and go all the way through the rev range. They are much more drivable after the remap. We have even had reports of people seeing up to a 5mpg increase after mapping their 4.2 V8's! Obviously this does depend on your driving style and driving conditions.

Something you might want to consider is an de-coke/de-carbon of the intakes! We have seen RS4's (same type of engine) down 35bhp due to this issue, they get it straight back after this process.

Have a look at the state of these intake ports and valves!












AaronGTi said:


> What about my Lupo GTI? :lol:
> I was also looking at a set of Tarox 6 pot's..
> Aftermarket exhaust too what do you recommend?
> 
> Sorry for the high jack pal x


Email me - [email protected]

I will email you over the graphs from AmD Brads Lupo!

We don't deal will Tarox at all any more due to terrible delivery times, when we used to deal with them. So can't help with those I am afraid.

As for exhaust, no one in the UK makes an off the shelf system, there are afew companies in Germany. One, which I think was Bastuek or something along those lines we fitted for someone but it wasn't great.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

And most importantly, the fry up in the cafe nearby is pretty good


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2012)

Out of curiosity what could be done with a 2006 fiesta st with cat bac system and induction kit as only mods?
thanks


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> Can I get commission for all this work?!?
> 
> Cuey, I would love to see the S8 on the rolling road!
> 
> My Focus made it rather smoggy


You and me both.....

:thumb:



minimadgriff said:


> We certainly can :thumb:


PM sent, cheers...

:thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

J1ODY A whats the car like to drive now ?

Always thought of having something like this done but I've always had reservations regarding reliability and fuel consumption ?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Your reliability will only be affected if you drive it like you've stolen it and mpg usually gets better.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

:driver:


minimadgriff said:


> We certainly can :thumb:
> 
> The remap even though it is "only" 20-25bhp does actually make quite a noticeable difference on this engine. Considering this is a non turbo engine, these are very good gains. What you will find is that the cars is much more responsive low down as well as having alot more get up and go all the way through the rev range. They are much more drivable after the remap. We have even had reports of people seeing up to a 5mpg increase after mapping their 4.2 V8's! Obviously this does depend on your driving style and driving conditions.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks I'll email you tonight.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> You and me both.....
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> ...


If you go, let me know when 



uruk hai said:


> J1ODY A whats the car like to drive now ?
> 
> Always thought of having something like this done but I've always had reservations regarding reliability and fuel consumption ?


Echo what bigmc say's VVV really... the mpg is better (3-5 mpg) and no issue with reliability, maybe if it's now delivering twice the power then parts may wear out quicker.

As for the drive, it's so different - it's more responsive, it doesn't have a terrible flat spot at low revs, it doesn't take 5 seconds to kick itself in the bum before it gets going, mid range & top end just continues delivering power... it really is a thousand times better.



bigmc said:


> Your reliability will only be affected if you drive it like you've stolen it and mpg usually gets better.


I only park it like I stole it... over 2 spaces :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> If you go, let me know when


And me! Had a RR done at AMD before and interested to see what my Superchips has done in terms of gains. Maybe after a service though. Got to give it the best chance :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> If you go, let me know when





-PJB- said:


> And me!


WooHoo.....

DW day out!!



:lol:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> Echo what bigmc say's VVV really... the mpg is better (3-5 mpg) and no issue with reliability, maybe if it's now delivering twice the power then parts may wear out quicker.
> 
> As for the drive, it's so different - it's more responsive, it doesn't have a terrible flat spot at low revs, it doesn't take 5 seconds to kick itself in the bum before it gets going, mid range & top end just continues delivering power... it really is a thousand times better.


Thanks for that mate, I've just replaced the Turbo control solenoid on mine so its better than it has been for ages but I've always wondered about trying to make it just that little bit better and as its yet to get to the 52k mark its still fresh enough for it to be worthwhile.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks like some nice gains Jody, been saying you've wanted to get it done for a while :thumb: :lol:

Are these reversible, or is it the car staying with you for a while now?

Also, general Q for Ben or whoever; is there ever a chance of Ford garage or similar "updating your software" as a "favour"/manufacturer scheduled item when in for a service or work, and wiping over these sort of things?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes if Ford update software it will wipe/overwrite the map... so they will be getting strict instruction not too.

They are reversible but I have decided to keep the car at least another year... maybe.

uruk - my car just passed 68k miles...


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Before you had yours done what sort of revs were you feeling the boost at and how has it changed ?

Sorry for all the questions but I do like to know as much as possible when looking into something like this.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Looking back at mine, its been nearly 4 months since my remap :doublesho

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=248576

I got brilliant gains, still no clutch slip unless im being really stupid, burying the throttle @ 40mph in high gears for example.

Id say my MPG is about the same as before for normal driving (but im now driving quicker than pre remap), but cruising on the motorway at 65mpg to Hereford the other day got a calculated 63mpg 

Although at the time of having my remapped (a few days after buying it) I was getting rubbish MPG, after a few errm well "spirited late night runs" Ive managed to get much better MPG.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Sweet jesus, that is some serious gain on your Golf :doublesho


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

uruk hai said:


> Sweet jesus, that is some serious gain on your Golf :doublesho


:lol: yeah :argie:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

uruk hai said:


> Before you had yours done what sort of revs were you feeling the boost at and how has it changed ?


The turbo is kicking in the same time I think, it's just that there's more power throughout the revs now rather than just when the turbo hits!



GR33N said:


> Looking back at mine, its been nearly 4 months since my remap :doublesho


Good God, that is some gain... does that mean that VW majorly under-power these to start with?!?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

The vauxhall cdti lumps are really detuned from the factory too. Swmbos zafira is running 210bhp with the decat/ss/cai it pulls like a train.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

J1ODY A said:


> Good God, that is some gain... does that mean that VW majorly under-power these to start with?!?


I would imagine so, although im no expert. I did read once its basically a detuned PD130 so all a remap is doing is putting it back to 130 then the gains to 158 are above the 130. However how much was just internet talk I dont know.

What I do know is that 47bhp extra under my right foot was a bit of a shock when I got it back :lol:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

bigmc said:


> The vauxhall cdti lumps are really detuned from the factory too. Swmbos zafira is running 210bhp with the decat/ss/cai it pulls like a train.


My mate had an Astra 1.9 CDTi 150 that was remapped to something similar as your Zaf, he blew his gearbox up though :doublesho :lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

GR33N said:


> My mate had an Astra 1.9 CDTi 150 that was remapped to something similar as your Zaf, he blew his gearbox up though :doublesho :lol:


It's switchable on ours though as it has the stupid sport button.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

m32 gearboxes are like chocolate when running 200 plus


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Just to add, how has the remap effected your insurance ?


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Im yet to ever hear of an insurance company scanning an ECU to see if it had been altered after a crash lol?!


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

dann2707 said:


> Im yet to ever hear of an insurance company scanning an ECU to see if it had been altered after a crash lol?!


I agree but just because we haven't heard of it doesn't mean it hasn't happened ? I do know of a case where the Police and an insurance company used information gathered from a forum (not unlike this one) to assist in a prosecution !

As a matter of course I've always declared any mods I've had on a car and for a few reasons. Firstly an insurance company would like nothing more than for a customer to be stupid enough not to be honest about any changes to the car that may give the insurer a very simple and valid reason to invalidate the policy, in the event of an accident you could find yourself uninsured and possibly in court as well. Secondly I'm just not the sort of person who can lie when I'm answering questions regarding a service that will be giving protection to myself and my car !

Each to his own though.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

20% increase in torque should help changing up early with that extra


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

That's a nice graph and about what my Focus achieved after a remap (I got a couple less bhp and a bit more torque). The key thing I think with these engines and these maps is the torque and power stays right through the rev range until the car runs out of puff and mine _felt_ very quick (and indeed would keep up with the average 150bhp diesel repmobile most of the time).

AMD Ben - do you offer the decoking as a service and do you take everything apart or do you run one of those machines like yer man had on Wheeler Dealers?


----------

